# Got my pack today



## radm4 (Mar 23, 2010)

Got my members pack today, loving the stickers etc. Put them on the car today and put the cards in the glove box for any other TT's I see!

Wasn't expecting to get the pack so quickly, so cheers!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice one  

Welcome to the club 8)

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice colour and welcome to the madhouse


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

I got mine yesterday !!! The car needs to be cleaned properly before I can put the stickers on. I was not expecting it so quickly either !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Korry 8)

Welcome to the club


----------

